# ICK!!



## dking6 (Sep 2, 2004)

How do you treat fish with ick. My fish kept dying and I could not figure out what the hell was wrong. After doing some research I found that my fish have ick. I don't know what it is or how to treat it. It looks as though my fish are covered with salt. Both my tanks have it now and I have already lost 6 caribe. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Derek


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

1 teaspoon of salt per gallon and slowly elevate temp to 84-86, next day do 1 teaspoon per gallon again, and 3rd day 1 teaspoon per gallon once again, then let it go for 10-14 days before water changes


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> 1 teaspoon of salt per gallon and slowly elevate temp to 84-86, next day do 1 teaspoon per gallon again, and 3rd day 1 teaspoon per gallon once again, then let it go for 10-14 days before water changes


 good post 5.0 
id also check out the thread mr freez wrote on ich its extremely helpfull


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

*here you go hoss* its about 1/3 the way down

would be nice for someone to make it a pinned topic here in the disease section


----------



## dking6 (Sep 2, 2004)

thanks all of yall. helped a bunch. all my fish already died. so i did a water change, added some salt, raised the temp, and put in some copper safe. should solve the problem.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> would be nice for someone to make it a pinned topic here in the disease section :laugh:


 We will make it a part of our FAQ section.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

DonH said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > would be nice for someone to make it a pinned topic here in the disease section :laugh:
> ...










right on big D, my comment was geared toward givin Xenon a hard time

with gettin that faq section together with all those facts from that cariba give away

but i realize that its a ton of work to put together and think it a great ideal









ya'll doin a great job with this place


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

they sell a ich treatment at your lfs pick some up and it will tell you how to use it, by the way ich is easy to cure


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thats too much salt, just add a tbs for every 5g, bump temp to 82, it should be gone in a matter of days


----------

